# Stargate series to get a trilogy reboot



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It has been announced that Warner brothers will be doing a full reboot of the TV/movie series Stargate.

More info here

I look forward to this


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Same here. :T


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am a big fan of the entire Stargate universe (seems odd to use the word universe since that was one of the titles).
If there's going to be a respin I hope the concept is fresh and the writing and actors are chosen carefully.

We need another really good sci-fi movie and TV series.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

While I am looking forward to this but I can't help but wonder why must it be a reboot? Why not sequels? Everything has to be "rebooted" these days ugh. It is about time to watch the original again since it's been a while. I never did check out the TV series, are they good?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

|Tch0rT| said:


> I never did check out the TV series, are they good?


I actually really enjoyed the TV series there were three different series going, the original Stargate (with Richard Dean Anderson) and then the spin offs Universe and Atlantis


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

We bought Stargate on DVD, we watched it all the way through, loaned the set to mother-in-law, sister-in-law, and a buddy and they each watched the series all the way through. Mother-in-law wanted to borrow them again and we bought her a set so she could keep them. I know she has watched the series all the way through at least once more and she takes a couple of the DVDs at random when she travels.
Netflix had Atlantis and Universe and we watched those too.
I liked Stargate the best but the others were good too.


----------

